# Lynch/HNPCC



## Colliemom (Aug 8, 2012)

I need your help coding for Lynch syndrome/HNPCC.  I've seen some old posts advising V84.09, but only as a secondary dx.  Does/has anyone billed with for this?  What dx did you use?


thank you!


----------



## hewitt (Aug 8, 2012)

ICD-9 states regarding V84.09, "Code first, if applicable, any current malignant neoplasms  (140.0-195.8, 200.0-208.9, 230.0-234.9). Use additional code, if applicable, for any personal history of malignant neoplasm  (V10.0-V10.9)." You might also want to take a look at ICD-9s 758.0-758.9. It may be that 758.9 is the better code. The genetic documentation detail should help you choose a better code, if you have it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Colliemom (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

